
Oatly: The New Coke - jacobedawson
https://divinations.substack.com/p/oatly-the-new-coke
======
sawaruna
I wonder how other alt milks fare. All of my milk consumption is spelt or oat
(not oatly though), and I avoid almond for environmental issues. Cost
performance, taste, and environmental impact make those two the best for me,
but is anything significant better? I don't imagine the other nuts are
(cashew, hazelnut, etc.) but maybe rice?

>They add some vitamins and minerals to get the nutritional makeup closer to
cow’s milk, but no amount of extra vitamins makes sugary vegetable oil healthy
for you.

Also this was a bit much.

------
nabla9
I think the first order health heuristics: delicious -> not very healthy
applies here. If you want something taste good, you add sugars, salt or fat.

The main difference with Oatly compared to other alternative milks and oat-
drinks is that Oatly is delicious even if you are not vegan or don't care
about health. At first it tastes odd, after few days it tastes delicious and
normal milk tastes odd. It's about what you learn to expect.

Because it's delicious I have always suspected that Oatly can't be very
healthy.

